# Freeview Changes 24/02/2009



## britcub (Jan 19, 2004)

Any news as to when TiVo will be updated with the channel location changes implemented on Freeview today?


----------



## Nero2 (Aug 22, 2005)

What changes?


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

have a look here...
http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=985991

and here
http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=986748


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

They should have been in the daily call yesterday evening!


----------



## Nero2 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks J.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

From that thread:

24 (from 28) ITV4
27 (from 31) ITV 2+1
28 (from 29) E4
29 (from 30) E4+1
72 (from 75) CITV

25 Dave +1 the service name became "Dave ja vu"

No new channels, just a reshuffle.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I don't have a Freeview setup for TiVo - did the changes happen on TiVo?


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

ozsat said:


> I don't have a Freeview setup for TiVo - did the changes happen on TiVo?


It's looking ok on mine


----------



## digital_S (May 15, 2002)

Yep, it did happen on TiVo - I didn't even know Freeview were changing channels again  
Is it cause they're adding more new channels?

I like the new Dave +1 name, as Mike mentions... "Dave ja vu"  Witty


----------



## britcub (Jan 19, 2004)

Too impatient I guess... wasn't there when I forced a daily call at 6pm


----------



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

Can you change the channel numbers yourself with freeview or are you stuck with the set channel numbers? I'd be annoyed if I couldn't change them to how I wanted.


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

TIVO_YORK99 said:


> Can you change the channel numbers yourself with freeview or are you stuck with the set channel numbers? I'd be annoyed if I couldn't change them to how I wanted.


I imagine it would depend on the specific freeview box. My Netgem iPlayer lets you remap the channels as you please, but I don't recall seeing a similar option on my Dad's Sagem box.

Obviously if you remap them, TiVo won't know about it (unless there's a hack to do it) so it would start recording the wrong channels.

Ian


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

verses said:


> Obviously if you remap them, TiVo won't know about it (unless there's a hack to do it) so it would start recording the wrong channels.


You can change the channel numbers using one of the channel modules in TivoWebPlus.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

If you're using a TiVo, why would you care what the live TV channel numbers are?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> If you're using a TiVo, why would you care what the live TV channel numbers are?


You may have a non standard set top box that refuses to allow its channel numbers to be the same as the official channel numbers on that platform and the ones that Tivo has in its EPG.

In those circumstances you will have to modify the channel numbers on Tivo to agree with your set top box.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> You may have a non standard set top box.


 What is a non standard STB ?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

RichardJH said:


> What is a non standard STB ?


Set Top Box. As in Freeview box or Satellite box etc.

As I understand it a Tivo can control a non Sky Euro sat box for recording subject to ensuring the Tivo uses whatever channel numbers the non Sky Euro Satbox may also choose to use. Of course some of those boxes let you amend the channel numbers on the box to match the Tivo but others do not.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

My question related to Freeview as per the thread so I ask again what do you consider a non standard "Freeview" STB


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

RichardJH said:


> My question related to Freeview as per the thread so I ask again what do you consider a non standard "Freeview" STB


It would be pretty unusual but you could have a non-Freeview DVB-T STB intended for a different market (e.g. Germany). This wouldn't have the Freeview LCN channel numbering scheme, and you may not be able reorder the channels on the STB.

Of course TiVo wouldn't have specifically added IR codes for that sort of STB, but you might be able to find a set that worked.

Unlikely in practice but you might get the occasional grey imports. Personally I'd just buy a new Freeview STB rather than try renumbering the TiVo.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> My question related to Freeview as per the thread so I ask again what do you consider a non standard "Freeview" STB


You could have a Freeview STB that has been hit by the split NIT problem but not as badly as the Setpal STBs (which just died). These STBs can get all the channels but a large number of them don't have the right channel number and get given one (usually in the 800 region) by the STB. So in this case, you would have to tell Tivo what channel numbers had been assigned by the STB (each time you did a rescan).


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

johala_reewi said:


> You could have a Freeview STB that has been hit by the split NIT problem but not as badly as the Setpal STBs (which just died). These STBs can get all the channels but a large number of them don't have the right channel number and get given one (usually in the 800 region) by the STB. So in this case, you would have to tell Tivo what channel numbers had been assigned by the STB (each time you did a rescan).


Point taken but with the price of new Freeview boxes so low it seems a hard way to go


----------

